# Nasty smelling stuff in Bromeliad cup!



## Rasmus2809 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

I'm new to this forum, and this is my first post ever. I have just set up an exo terra 18x18x24 viv, and planted it today. First ever viv, so i'm a noob. 

I have one concern regarding one of my Neoregelia "Fireball". When i received it, it had some really nasty green stuff in the cup (where the water is) and i tried scraping some of it out with a stick. It smells REALLY bad! Like really really bad!  It looks and feels like some sort of algae, but the smell is horrible! I can't remove all of it since the last part in the center is hard and feels a bit like new leaves or something.

Should i force remove this last part or is it flowers or similar? Do i need to do anything special to this brom or is it all good? None of the other broms are having this problem or smelling bad.

A picture of the brom:









A picture of the planted viv, first day:









I'm sorry if i made some mistakes in my english. I'm not a native english speaker. (From Denmark) 

Hope you will help me, and maybe give some good advice about what to do. 

regards 
Rasmus


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I think it's the old flowers that are rotting. You should be able to remove it with a forceps or pliers. Then you rinse it thoroughly.

Hope that helps


----------



## Rasmus2809 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you very much! I didn't think rotting broms smell that bad. I will remove it  

Will it get new flowers some day?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

No it wont bloom again, after it blooms it slowly begins to die and starts to produce pups to replace itself.


----------



## Rasmus2809 (Jul 12, 2013)

That is quite unfortunate. Should i take it out of the tank now and throw it away? I have another Fireball i couldn't fit in this tank which i can replace the dying Fireball with. Would that be a good idea? Or should i wait a bit? I'm sorry for all the questions, i'm new to this.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

You shouldn't feel bad about asking questions, nobody knows everything from the start

Personally I would keep it, I've had neos that lasted for well over a year after they've bloomed out.


----------



## Rasmus2809 (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh, i see. I thought it was a matter of weeks or so.
Thank you for your help! I would have thought something was wrong when the bromeliad eventually started dying, if i didn't know it was supposed to die.


----------

